# Original box of Pontiled case gins from a by gone era.



## bottlehound (Feb 9, 2018)

Here is a picture of an older set of gin bottles with open pontils from a by gone era.

Gary


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 9, 2018)

That is very cool!


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 9, 2018)

Any labels?


----------



## bottlehound (Feb 10, 2018)

Hello
Not on those bottles but the brown box in my first post has free blown gins with labels, they are much harder to find.


----------



## bottlehound (Feb 10, 2018)

This was one of the only pictures I had of that box opened, not the best, guess I will need to take a better one then post it.  Thanks for the reply anyway.


----------



## tuppence (Feb 14, 2018)

Very nice, waiting for pictures of a box of sealed gins !!


----------

